# MacBook Air & Livebox d'Orange (Wifi)



## Dyspeps (26 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous 

Depuis mon changement de Livebox (en restant chez Orange sans modifier le contrat, c'est juste que l'ancienne commencée à dater : il y avait le logo de Wanadoo ), je rencontre des grandes difficultés (on peut presque parler d'impossibilité) à connecter mon Mac en Wifi. J'avais déjà des déconnexions occasionnelles avec mon ancien Modem mais, là, on est plus sur des connexions occasionnelles... 

La plupart du temps, juste après avoir choisi mon réseau, j'ai une fenêtre m'indiquant "délai de connexion dépassé" et l'assistant patine en me demandant le mot de passe, mon posant trouze mille questions, ... Ca marche pô quoi. 

Mes deux autres appareils (smartphone et tablette) ont des petites déconnexions assez rares. C'est vraiment le Mac qui galère. C'est un MacBook Air mid-2011 avec Mountain Lion fraichement installé (donc peu de chance que ce soit un conflit avec un ancien réseau oublié). 

J'ai retourné Google et essayé pas mal de trucs (renouveler le bail DHCP, passer en IP fixe, changer les DNS, reset de la box, réinstallation de la box, désactivation du bluetooth (!), suppression de fichiers système, manip' au démarrage, ...). Toujours la même merde. 

Chez quelqu'un d'autre, j'ai pus surfer tranquille (et DL OS X 10.8   ) quatre heures sans la moindre coupure. Ce n'est pas une question de distance ou de murs, ça plante même à 30 cm de la Livebox. 

Le plus enervant reste que je ne sais pas si le problème vient de la box ou du Mac... (incompatibilité ?) Je vais ressortir mon Windows ce soit et surfer avec pour voir si je rencontre des soucis. J'ai lu pas al de sujets parlant des problèmes de Wifi avec Lion qui datent de mi-2011. je suppose qu'ils sont, pour la plupart, résolus. 

Je commence à désespérer. Si vous pouvez me venir en aide, je serais super content


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir,

 première chose à tester  : changer le canal de la Livebox.

- soit "au pif", c'est à dire choisir 1, ou 11, par exemple, au lieu de 6 (par défaut)

- soit, beaucoup mieux, prendre "Signal" sur la MAS (gratuit) et mettre sur la box le canal recommandé par Signal (dans le cas où le problème viendrait d'interférences sur le réseau).

Ceci en laissant l'ordi en DHCP, afin que la box gère l'attribution d'IP et les DNS.


----------



## Dyspeps (26 Juillet 2012)

Le canal, je l'ai déjà essayé auparavant, j'ai oublié de le préciser 
J'ai fait presque tous les canaux. Et, dans mon, coin, il y a pas énormément de box actives donc je ne pense pas qu'il y ait d'interférences à cause des voisins.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h48 ----------

Bon, je me précipite peut être, mais le problème semble résolu. Sur le PC où est branchée la box, le centre de gestion réseau à détecté une anomalie. En la "réparant" (aka "appuyer sur le bouton "résoudre le problème"), tout est revenu à la normale pile au même moment. C'est peut être une coïncidence. Je vais voir ça pendant la soirée. Je ne vais pas arrêter de fixer de signal wifi 

Merci pour ton aide :jap:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2012)

C'est pas "jap", c'est "zen"


----------



## Dyspeps (26 Juillet 2012)

Habitude de HFR 

Sinon, les déconnexion sont de retours :/ 
C'est moins galère à faire revenir le WIfi mais toujours aussi fréquent.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2012)

Il n'y a qu'un seul point wifi dans ce réseau (la Livebox) ou bien DEUX points ?


----------



## Dyspeps (26 Juillet 2012)

Un seul.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2012)

Le type de clé (WPA / WPA2) est-il bien le même dans :

- la configuration de la Livebox
- la configuration réseau de l'ordi.


----------



## Dyspeps (26 Juillet 2012)

J'ai encore vérifié : même type de clé.
Là, j'ai eu une connexion stable trente minutes, et ça s'est coupé.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2012)

Pas d'autres idées pour le moment. 

J'utiliserais quand même Signal, au cas où (choix du meilleur canal possible).

Ensuite, mais je suppose que ça déjà été fait, j'effacerais la connexion existante pour la recréer, dans l'ordi.

Attention, l'histoire du bon choix du type de clé, c'est important, ne pas se tromper.

Est-ce que quand ça coupe, le PC est allumé... ?

(on parle bien de coupure de wifi, hein, pas de coupure d'accès Internet ?)


----------



## Onmac (26 Juillet 2012)

J'ai eu le coup...avec un MDD ! Impossible de se connecter. J'ai du passer la livebox en sécurité WEP et non WPA/WPA2. Et ça fonctionne  

A toi de voir


----------



## Dyspeps (26 Juillet 2012)

J'ai tenté Signal. Il ne m'indiquait pas grand chose quand au canal (il me conseillé un canal de2,4 Ghz, selon Google, tous les canaux proposés tournent autour de 2,4). Je suis passé au canal 7 "au cas ou".

L'état du PC fixe n'influence pas la stabilité du Wifi : c'est le merde qu'il soit actif ou pas  Et on parle bien de coupure Wifi 

Je suis passé en WEP. La connexion est OK pour le moment mais faut attendre quelques temps avant d'être fixé. Je croise les doigts 

J'ai testé mon vieux PC Windows : quand le Mac était dans le choux, Seven allait au poil. C'est probablement un problème de paramètrage entre la box et le Mac. Je ne vois que ça.

EDIT : Ca a planté


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2012)

Oui, bien sûr, tous les canaux de la Livebox sont autour de 2,4 Ghz.

Le WEP, en principe c'est obsolète, et si ça règle le problème, ça n'explique pas pourquoi ça ne marche pas en WPA ou WPA2 (ça DOIT marcher).

Une autre chose à tenter : b/g/n, les standards wifi.

La Livebox est-elle en b/g ou en b/g/n ?

Je n'ai plus de Livebox (remplacée par un modem/routeur Netgear) mais je me rappelle qu'on pouvait choisir.

Si elle est en b/g, tenter b/g/n.


----------



## Dyspeps (26 Juillet 2012)

J'ai réinstallé Signal et approfondi la chose.
Il me conseille la canal de base (6). Par contre, il m'indique un signal moyen (55 - 60%) avec des interférences. C'est peut être une cause. Pourtant, je ne suis pas loin de la box (à l'étage, mais à quelques mètres).
Une piste à creuser. Mais mes autres appareils sont moins sensibles à ça.

Edit : Je suis en B/G/N en temps normal mais e suis passé en B/G le temps d'être en WEP.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2012)

Est-ce qu'il ne faudrait pas tenter la suppression du fichier :

HD/Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/com.apple.airport.preferences.plist

au cas où il serait "foireux" ?

Désactiver Airport, supprimer le fichier, réactiver Airport.

Ou, si on ne veut pas perdre son contenu (les réseaux configurés), le déplacer sur le bureau pour faire le test.

Il y a aussi celui-ci, qui contient toutes les IP, adresses de routeurs, dns, etc...

HD / Library / Preferences / SystemConfiguration / com.apple.network.identification.plist


----------



## Dyspeps (26 Juillet 2012)

Déjà essayé, sans succès. Et j'ai installé Mountain Lion sur une clean install.
Je suis en train de regarder du coté des amplificateurs WiFi (http://www.amazon.fr/Netgear-WN2000...364I/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343335474&sr=8-2) mais je doute que cela va résoudre le problème totalement.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2012)

Et celui-là :
HD / Bibliothèque / Préférences / SystemConfiguration / com.apple.network.identification.plist

qui contient toutes les IP, adresses de routeurs, dns, etc...

Sinon, j'ai trouvé ça :
_
"Bonjour,

J'ai un Imac 21" qui tourne sur OS Lion 10.7

J'ai rencontré des problèmes d'instabilité de connexion wifi.

La solution qui m'a été proposé:

1°) Aller Préférence Système/Réseaux/

Se positionner sur wifi, puis aller sur "Avancé", sélectionner votre réseau wifi utilisé et cliquer sur "-".
Cliquer sur "+" ajouter le nom de votre réseaux et saisir le mot de passe de votre wifi.
Et éteignez votre Imac.

2°) Débranchez tout les fils connecter derrière votre Imac

3°) Quand vous allumez votre Imac retenez le pendant 10 secondes puis éteindre encore une fois

4°) Appuyer sur alt+cmt+p+r tout de suite après avoir allumer votre Imac jusqu'à que vous entendez deux fois le bruit (boing de votre Imac)

Rebrancher les fils connecter derrière votre IMAC

Normalement après tous ces manipulation tout devrait recommencer a fonctionner comme il faut."_


----------



## Dyspeps (27 Juillet 2012)

Déjà tenté également.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

 il faudrait tenter avec une autre Livebox (ou autre modem routeur) pour éliminer l'hypothèse Livebox défectueuse.

A moins que le problème soit spécifique au MBA ou à ML, mais là je n'ai aucune idée.

La réparation des permissions a été faite, après l'install de ML ?

Si une extension du réseau wifi est nécessaire (à cause de l'étage à franchir) il faut privilégier un point d'accès déporté, relié par câble Ethernet (ou CPL) à la Box.
Eviter au maximum les répéteurs, qui réduisent le débit.


----------



## pouet13 (28 Juillet 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> A moins que le problème soit spécifique au MBA ou à ML, mais là je n'ai aucune idée.
> 
> .



je viens de connecter mon MBA sur la livebox 2 de ma mom, aucun soucis j'y suis depuis ce matin, pas de deco ou quoique se soit, je suis sous ML donc à mon avis c'est plus un problème de Box ou de configuration


----------



## sparo (28 Juillet 2012)

Fait un reboot électrique de ta box, je suis obliger de le faire plusieurs fois par mois sur ma nouvelle livebox pour des soucis de wifi alors que l'ancienne fonctionnait parfaitement depuis des années


----------

